# Reheating chicken breasts in the microwave?



## Sad_ape

Anyone know how long it should take? I baked a bunch of chicken breasts so I wouldn't have to spend time cooking them each night. How long should it take to reheat them? (i'm not much of a chef obviously)


----------



## millenniumman75

SadApe,

You are after the right temperature in the middle of the meat. I believe it is 160-170F. You want to microwave probably two to three minutes.


----------



## Tonic

haha, well that sounds real ghetto. =P

I'm not much of a chef either. I grew up on TV dinners, the rents can't cook for sh!t. I just guess at everything I put in the microwave.


----------



## SilentProphet

I always reheat food in the micro. I hate warmed up chicken though ( like drums, breasts, and usually just eat them cold. I usually reheat chicken cutlets int he mircowave though for about a minute.


----------



## Becky

millenniumman75 said:


> SadApe,
> 
> You are after the right temperature in the middle of the meat. I believe it is 160-170F. You want to microwave probably two to three minutes.


It's already cooked so he could just eat it cold. I'd do it a minute, check it then another minute check it, then 30 seconds, check and keep going with that tills it's as hot as you want it.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

My microwave has an auto reheat button. I'm not sure if it will work for chicken, but it works for most things. Give it a try, if your microwave has one.


----------



## David1976

It really shouldn't take much more than a minute.. depending on the strength of your microwave... I would just try 1 minute and then do 30 second intervals to see how long it will take.. that way you will have a good idea of how long it will take for next time...


----------



## joe81

Yup if its already cooked, your good to go at any temp, careful not to cook it too long though, rubber isn't that tasty


----------

